#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  The Dude 3.6 migrar para os novos.

## nettosouza

Boa tarde Galera.
Uso o Dude 3.6 instalado em uma maquina no Win gostaria de instalar ele em um MK mais novo para melhorar o meu acesso.
Mas na hora de rodar o backup do 3.6 nas versões mais novas não da certo. 
Alguém sabe me dizer se e possível ou vou ter q fazer o meu mapa td novamente?

----------


## alextaws

a mikrotik removeu o dude de algumas plantaformas "routeboard" por consumir processamento em excesso, esta disponivel apenas em algumas versões, o bom é tu verificar se a espaço em disco no equipamento para receber esse backup

----------


## avatar52

O backup dos antigos não serve no novo pois são completamente diferentes. Não tem nada a ver com espaço em disco.

----------


## vagnerricardo

a estrutura é diferente , mas tem como converter o dude antigo pra versão nova sem muitos problemas. mas não recomendo rodar o dude em roteadores, o processamento vai nas alturas, se precisar de máquina pra dude fale comigo, tenho um data-center e uma de minhas especialidades é Dude-Cloud.

um abraço

----------


## Arthuzitow

> a estrutura é diferente , mas tem como converter o dude antigo pra versão nova sem muitos problemas. mas não recomendo rodar o dude em roteadores, o processamento vai nas alturas, se precisar de máquina pra dude fale comigo, tenho um data-center e uma de minhas especialidades é Dude-Cloud.
> 
> um abraço


Amigo pode da mais detalhes desse Dude-Cloud

----------


## vagnerricardo

Sim, eu tenho Data-Center localizado no RJ- Niteroi
subo vps com Router-OS instalado e pronto pra usar , existe o custo da licença e mensalidade, quê caso venha a ter interesse no serviço pode me chamar no Whatsapp.

terá alta disponibilidade da minha estrutura, IP dedicado pra acessar seu Dude, DNS Reverso caso queira acessar por nome ao invez de ip.

5gb de disco
512Mb ram
1VCPU

o que irá precisar basicamente é fazer um EoIP entre a vps-dude e seu router de borda e pronto, sua rede estará sendo monitorada via Cloud.

contato:
21-97012-3951 (whatsapp e Telegram)
[email protected]

----------

